# Wanna go shoot?



## webdevtj (Mar 16, 2009)

I live in Lake Wylie, SC (right across the state line). Anyone on the south or east side of Charlotte who would like to go shooting anytime, then let me know. I have a membership at a range in Rock Hill, but there doesn't seem to be too many SC people on this forum. Look forward to hearing responses. 

Btw, let me know what ranges you QC people like to go to.


----------

